# world of warcraft high latency



## killa8585

:upset: i'm sick of this "high latency" and i was wondering if some one has the fix i need:4-dontkno


----------



## koala

More details please.


----------



## geron67

killa8585 said:


> :upset: i'm sick of this "high latency" and i was wondering if some one has the fix i need:4-dontkno


I'm having the same issues he is and so is a good chunk of the WoW Gaming community. Basically its this, WoW had practically 0 latency issues when it came to general playing, then they applied a patch that included Voice Chat. when this patch was Live alot of people started having lag issues, which consist of pings which used to be 20-60ms are now 500-3000ms, random and sometimes during peak hours of server population constant/continuous disconnects, random 1-30second lag spikes, and frankly its getting rather annoying. He posted here looking for an answer because on the WoW tech support forums Blizzard GM's are convinced its a few things *NOT* their servers which are, Firewalls, your ISP, anti virus, and/or your drivers. 
I'm convinced its the voice chat feature considering the fact that before the patch 0 issues then after the release theres thousands of posts with the same problem... oh yes it must be half the isp's in the world spiking coincidently at the same time as patch release. That is my view on what the problem is, i have tried updating drivers, turning off firewalls, and all that my isp isnt the problem im running a cable t1 line which i have no problems on besides wow. so i wont bother wasting my time calling them. If you guys can think of Anything at all please share your insight to this.


----------



## koala

Thanks for the extra info, geron. The usual causes of lag in online games, which you mention, are poor connection, security settings, ISP and drivers. As you've tried fixing all these, have you tried running the game without the latest patch? Does the latency improve with the Voice Chat feature disabled?


----------



## geron67

koala said:


> Thanks for the extra info, geron. The usual causes of lag in online games, which you mention, are poor connection, security settings, ISP and drivers. As you've tried fixing all these, have you tried running the game without the latest patch? Does the latency improve with the Voice Chat feature disabled?


The Game ran perfect Prior to the patch but with wow it is one of those games like diablo and starcraft (afterall it is blizzards game) that requires the uptodate patch to play and disabling it for yourself doesnt really help because my assumption is that the people who do use it are chewing up the servers memory space and its creating high latency, with thousands of people per server its really a huge eater of available server resources which used to more than cover the number of people on them


----------



## ebackhus

I get latency in the 50's with all the latest patches.


----------



## geron67

ebackhus said:


> I get latency in the 50's with all the latest patches.


somepeople dont have the issues with the latency but the number of people that do have it makes it something that blizzard should address. with how many people started lagging @ release of the patch they should have realized what happened instead of claiming that all those internet connects/comps/firewalls and whatnot started affecting gameplay. and i have generally atm 27ms pings but thats only for max 15 mins then its 4500+ usually its horrific i havent played all too much because of it.


----------



## Danielar

I was at 3500 lat yesterday, still managed to kill a priest and shammy (same level) pvp at the same time, oh, and then the shammy self rezed so I gave him a shadow word death, and 1 hit him again.

Anyway, I think Blizz should do the gaming and let Ventrilo to the talking.

Has anyone actually heard the quality of voice chat anyway?!?!

All we really need is for someone to make a addon so when we press our push to talk button it decreases wow's volume.\

It annoys me how wow is trying to do the job of all the addons. They don't even do it well. me have managed before blizz, im sure we will keep on managing


----------



## deugmamba24

hey guys im having a problem as well..i just installed WOW on my pc..im using windows 98 and norton 360 2006..im also using a linksys router and my lag is completely horrible..to the point where im walking around lagging like crazy..i would turn on my keyboard and 2 seconds later my guy would turn..i noticed you guys talking about changing the channel on the router..how would i do that..i already set my address to blizzard..please guys help me out..i cant stand this sxxt!


----------



## ebackhus

I'd use a machine that doesn't run Windows 98. That'll kill your performance.


----------



## pharoah

i would assume there is more than one server.why not try another to see if the ping rate drops.


----------



## ebackhus

Moing to another server generally means you make a new character.


----------



## ftrain

Yea i work for a ISP, i been getting calls... but i experienced heavy lag the day after 2.3 came out... so thats what i tell people... guess bliz needs to get some server upgrades or so?


----------



## Cannyone

I've played WoW on and off since it was released. In January I started playing again. At first my latency was just what I would expect, 80-110ms. Then, a few patches ago, I started having issues. The latency would start out at 240-270ms and go way up... we're talking 5000+ms! I can't even log on to the servers where I have the highest level characters, 90% of the time. Or I would have tried that immediately.

Instead I first checked my connection speed @http://www.speedtest.net, that didn't indicate anything unusual. So I know my internet connection speeds are what they should be - I connect via DSL provisioned at 7mb down and 768kb up - and is provided by Qwest. Since this possibility was eliminated I moved on...

I know my drivers are all up to date. I looked in Blizzard's Tech Support forums and found a few suggestions but hesitated. Then I did some searches for Vista and High Latency and found information which indicated that "Nageling" might be a culprit. For those not familiar "Nageling" is a network algorithm that delays small packets of information so they can be aggregated into larger "more efficient" packets. 

I then followed the steps indicated to modify my registry (after making a backup!). And that solved my problem. Unfortunately that was at least 5 weeks ago, and now I've had a malfunction where I was forced to do a clean reinstall of my OS (Vista 32-bit). And conducting the same search today yields different results.

Additionally I've found information that suggests Blizzard is aware of the problem with Nageling and was going to incorporate a fix into one of their patches. So I'm not sure what to do. I can live with a ping in the 170-220ms range as long as I don't team up. But I need some kind of solution and communicating with Blizzard's "Tech Support" is like talking with a "Rock"... all you get is what's chiseled into the stone. (The other analogy is I think of is along the lines of the "Lights being on and NOBODY is Home"!) :upset:

The Bottom line is that this is clearly Blizzard's problem, but we may have to figure out how to deal with it for the time being.


----------



## GnBanditoCI5

ebackhus said:


> I'd use a machine that doesn't run Windows 98. That'll kill your performance.


LMFAO, MY GOD....ya think ? I thought they banned people from even OWNING a copy of Windows 98 these days ! Can you still actually even run any software other than Notepad and Calculator on it with the hefty resource requirements of apps and games these days?

Anyway, in regard to the Wow lag....yea, ALOT of people I know have issues these days with latency in WOW...and ive narrowed it down to 1 cause and 1 sub cause.

The CAUSE, is due to blizzards use of a different gaming engine, they introduced it with the release of Wrath of the lich king. It is WAY more intensive of hardware requirements than the old WOW used to be.

The SUB CAUSE, As a result of the new game engine, and the fact that it taxes the hell outa hardware, those players with ANYTHING other than a PCI Express type video card WILL feel the effects. Such as people that still have PCI or AGP video cards. Even if you lower all your in game video settings to LOW, if you are running an AGP card, you are doomed to feel the pain.....ESPECIALLY in places such as the main city Dalaran, I get 9 Frames per second on a GOOD day, with a usual of 5.5 FPS.

Thats due to the MASSES of wonderfull new textures running around dalaran at any given time, refering to other players.....the more people, the more the server has to pump out data to you, and the harder it is for your display to keep up with the info. Thats why youll notice that Dalaran lag seems to be a BIT better in the quieter times in the morning when the masses of 10 to 16 year olds are tucked into bed cause they got school tomorrow...LOL

Youll also feel the pain in places such as Scholozar Basin, this is due to the amount of tress, and vegatation there, your video card is runnin BALLS OUT tryin to show you all the beautiful flowers, and shrubs....ohhh....ahhhh !!! Which you are welcome to appreciate at THREE Frames per socond!!!

What it boils down to is simply this.....

If you have an AGP video card.....bump down your video settings to the LOWEST ya can, cross your fingers....and play the game lookin at poorly textures squares runnin around..LOL

OR, like myself....save up your pennies and go out and buy a sparkly new PCI EXPRESS video card, but be aware....youll most likely need to ALSO buy yourself a new motherboard to go with it....because PCI EXPRESS does NOT fit into an AGP slot :upset:.

So if ya wanna step into the future of gaming, cause its only gunna get more taxing on hardware, your lookin at a good $350 and UP to go out and get a new PCI Express card and MOBO to get back up to an enjoyable 28-32 FPS running WOW on HIGH detail and enjoying it in all its splendor.

And thats MY 2¢


----------



## McNinja

I wonder if all the people complaining have kept their settings the same since the new graphics upgrade?


----------



## Cannyone

Mcninjaguy said:


> I wonder if all the people complaining have kept their settings the same since the new graphics upgrade?


What I'm talking about has little, to nothing, to do with graphics performance. I have a Core 2 Quad, 4GB of memory, and an HD4870 w/1GB. I have V-sync turned on and get a constant 60fps. But my "Latency" to the server goes up during peak hours.

The result of this "latency" is that there are occasional pauses when I'm fighting. And frequent instances where I have trouble looting. When it's really bad, I can't reliably tell where opponents are at so that it tells me they are behind me and all that kind of crap! It's the kind of thing that makes the game unplayable (even solo!).

And I'm certain it's Blizzard's Servers that are the problem.


----------



## McNinja

stupid blizzard


----------



## GnBanditoCI5

Hey Cannyone and just about everyone else can use this as well, this thread inspired me to write a "Reducing Latency" tutorial for this forum, if you want to check it out, heres the thread over HERE.

I hope it helps guys :grin:

Peace 4 now,
GnBanditoCI5


----------



## Cannyone

GnBanditoCI5 said:


> Hey Cannyone and just about everyone else can use this as well, this thread inspired me to write a "Reducing Latency" tutorial for this forum, if you want to check it out, heres the thread over HERE.
> 
> I hope it helps guys :grin:
> 
> Peace 4 now,
> GnBanditoCI5


I'm willing to give anything a try! I'll check it out. :smile:


----------



## GnBanditoCI5

Yea, lately ive been runnin wow with a ping around the 300's+, after applying the registry tweek, im runnin at 150"s now which is still a bit hight considering, but I believe MY ISSUE is video card related and not network.

Hope it helps you.


----------



## Cannyone

I was doing fine. Then one day I checked my Firewall Exceptions, there were 16 separate instances of the WoW Downloader listed. I didn't worry about it until "out of the blue" my anti-virus picked up a worm (with a name suggesting it was intended to attack the WoW.exe...). I then (after a complete system scan) decided to remove all but one of those "exceptions" - leaving the one that appeared to be related to one of the 2 specific TCP ports that Blizzard says are required for the Downloader to function. I then set up a second exception for the other port Blizzard specifies. 

My ping times jumped to over 300ms. So now I am trying the tactic of running the executable directly, with the prefetch switch enabled. Just need to let a download finish and I'll see how it goes.


----------

